# Butchers for Prime Beef



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Dead of winter...It's never too early to think about summer grilling...

I've been wanting to buy some prime steaks from Lobels (NYC) for a while now. I bought a couple of strip steaks from Lobels for my parents-in-law as a Father's Day gift a couple of years ago. I was expecting them to rave about the steaks, but mom and pop are Old School. They were pretty subdued about the steaks, saying they were OK. I suspect they were better than OK, but I've never tried for myself.

Has anyone ordered prime steaks from Lobels or any other online butcher? An assessment would be appreciated.

Also, I like a cabernet (from California or Bordeaux) with grilled steak. But with a great steak, I was thinking of pairing it with a Pomerol. Does anyone have another wine pairing that they prefer more?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I like a cabernet (from California or Bordeaux) with grilled steak. But with a great steak, I was thinking of pairing it with a Pomerol. Does anyone have another wine pairing that they prefer more?


Cabernet would be my choice, probably an Australian wine. I prefer the subtler French wines as a rule but with a good steak, the less complex, bigger flavour you find with most Australian wines is better IMO.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> Cabernet would be my choice, probably an Australian wine. I prefer the subtler French wines as a rule but with a good steak, the less complex, bigger flavour you find with most Australian wines is better IMO.


That's interesting. Wouldn't a big California cabernet fit the bill as well? How are Australian wines thought of in the UK? There are a couple/three really big names here in the USA, eg Penfolds, that are thought of highly, but by and large, I tend to think of them as a everyday wines. If you could recommend a couple names, I'd appreciate it.

Also, if we're going to alternative regions, do you have an opinion on Spanish, Chilean, and Argentinean reds?


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> That's interesting. Wouldn't a big California cabernet fit the bill as well? How are Australian wines thought of in the UK? There are a couple/three really big names here in the USA, eg Penfolds, that are thought of highly, but by and large, I tend to think of them as a everyday wines. If you could recommend a couple names, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Also, if we're going to alternative regions, do you have an opinion on Spanish, Chilean, and Argentinean reds?


I am really talking about everyday wines - I keep a few cases of good stuff but it's all French. I have nothing bad to say about the Californian wines I have tasted, but they don't seem to be being marketed correctly in the UK - there are a few mainstream low-end Californian wines here but the ones I see in supermarkets and wine merchants seem highly non-specific - often no information about the grape, so I presume they are blended. It's just being sold as plonk, but that's not what I want. I am aware that there are some high-end ones too, but they seem a bit over-priced by comparison with the competition from elsewhere. I buy most of my wine at private tastings where there are French, Italian, Spanish, Australian, New Zealand, South African and South American wines, but so far never any North American.

Australian wines, by contrast with Californian, cover a much broader spectrum (in the UK) in terms of quality and price and they all seem to be utterly dependable, taste-wise. There are so many good ones here I would hesitate to name any in particular - I've always found the Coonawarra estate wines from South Australia highly satisfactory.

Spain, Chile and Argentina all produce ship-loads of excellent wines, I rate their best wines very highly indeed and have a particular liking for the Argentinean Malbec wines.

I don't know why Californian wines aren't drunk more widely here, I think they must be keeping it for the home market, like the Swiss do.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> I am really talking about everyday wines - I keep a few cases of good stuff but it's all French. I have nothing bad to say about the Californian wines I have tasted, but they don't seem to be being marketed correctly in the UK - there are a few mainstream low-end Californian wines here but the ones I see in supermarkets and wine merchants seem highly non-specific - often no information about the grape, so I presume they are blended. It's just being sold as plonk, but that's not what I want. I am aware that there are some high-end ones too, but they seem a bit over-priced by comparison with the competition from elsewhere. I buy most of my wine at private tastings where there are French, Italian, Spanish, Australian, New Zealand, South African and South American wines, but so far never any North American.
> 
> Australian wines, by contrast with Californian, cover a much broader spectrum (in the UK) in terms of quality and price and they all seem to be utterly dependable, taste-wise. There are so many good ones here I would hesitate to name any in particular - I've always found the Coonawarra estate wines from South Australia highly satisfactory.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Could the scarcity of Cali wines in the UK be political?

California wines in the USA are like how you describe Australian wines in the UK...plentiful and with a broad range of options in terms of price and quality. Some of the boutique Napa Valley Cabs go for north of $500/bottle. And that's if you're allowed to purchase them. Names like Turley and Screaming Eagle are like urban legends. Everyone has heard about them but no one has ever actually sampled one since they can be purchased by the general public only through a client list. Fortunately there are plenty of fine cali wines that are readily available to the general public. Most California wines are almost exclusively created from the grape on the label. It's only in the last 10 years or so that the Cali winemakers have started to blend their wines with various grapes to make them more Bordeaux-ish. I think that's a good trend.

Having said that, I tend to prefer Bordeaux reds. Nothing too fancy...but I've been told and agree that the Bordeauxs pair better wih food when compared with the California wines, which can be very big and overpowering.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Very interesting. Could the scarcity of Cali wines in the UK be political?


I don't think so - as far as I know, there is no trade embargo on US produce... As I said earlier, I think they have been marketed very poorly in the past and somehow the whole brand has become tainted by association with wine sold in carafes, at a time when consumers believed their choice of wine could make them appear more sophisticated. The same thing happened with German white wine.



> California wines in the USA are like how you describe Australian wines in the UK...plentiful and with a broad range of options in terms of price and quality. Some of the boutique Napa Valley Cabs go for north of $500/bottle. And that's if you're allowed to purchase them.


I had heard they could be pricey, like some Burgundy wine. I'm afraid my finances (combined with my liking for the stuff!) restrict me to more modestly priced wines. Everyday wines I pay between £5 and £8 a bottle for. For around £12 a bottle you can get perfectly good claret and I see no need to pay more than that, although if I had a particular yen for Burgundy it would be nearer £30 to get something good. I think the most I have ever paid for a bottle of wine was £45, in a hotel.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Langham said:


> I had heard they could be pricey, like some Burgundy wine. I'm afraid my finances (combined with my liking for the stuff!) restrict me to more modestly priced wines. Everyday wines I pay between £5 and £8 a bottle for. For around £12 a bottle you can get perfectly good claret and I see no need to pay more than that, although if I had a particular yen for Burgundy it would be nearer £30 to get something good. I think the most I have ever paid for a bottle of wine was £45, in a hotel.


Burgandy wine is interesting. Over here, they have a checkered reputation. They can be exceedingly good, but they have a reputation of coming from disreputable winemakers/sellers, meaning the wine on the label may not be the wine in bottle. Hence I've stayed away. Northern Cali and Oregon pinot noirs are my choice for American "burgandies".

I'm with you on wine price. I've a wine cellar (a dark corner in my basement), but I don't have too many expensive bottles. I tend to buy a mixed case at a time and then cellar them for a couple of years. I don't think it improves the cheaper bottles, but I also don't think it hurts them too much either. It's just nice to have a selection of wines available for dinner, company, or an unexpected occasion.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

American Pinot noir is generally pretty good IMO, however Pinot noir compares very unfavorably in terms of price with other wines. Seems hard to get right. A good cheaper Bourgogne is Louis Jadot Couvent des Jacobins.

However, with steak a Bordeaux or Bourgogne is too thin, IMO. Drinking a good Bourgogne with steak may mean that it pairs unfavorably with the food, and should perhaps be appreciated with something a lot lighter. I would much rather pair a steak with a good rhone wine, which will most often be a Syrah (Shiraz) Côtes du Rhône. Good value. A Châteauneuf-du-Pape is usually excellent with steak, but costs more. Rhone is further to the south, and packs more punch than the Bourgogne wines. While still being a lot more balanced than for example a Zinfandel/primitivo.

A good American alternative to the cheaper Rhone wines would be Concannon Shiraz. 

An alternative to red with steak is a bottle of champagne... BBQ with champagne is most excellent.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Steak with champagne is not something I have thought of trying, I must admit. I agree with your suggestions regarding the red wines - merlot too I enjoy with red meat. My reluctance to drink Burgundy wine is that it can vary so much from vintage to vintage - one year spectacular, the next poor, from the same vineyard too, and you pay for the good years. I find Australian wines much more consistent and reliable - if less complex.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Langham said:


> Steak with champagne is not something I have thought of trying, I must admit. I agree with your suggestions regarding the red wines - merlot too I enjoy with red meat. My reluctance to drink Burgundy wine is that it can vary so much from vintage to vintage - one year spectacular, the next poor, from the same vineyard too, and you pay for the good years. I find Australian wines much more consistent and reliable - if less complex.


The French obsession with terroir is at its worst in Bourgogne, with one tiny spec of land designated cru and the spot beside it premier cru, and no wine from two spots of land may be mixed... So yes, good years may be excellent and poor years may be complete waste. And since Pinot seems to be very easily affected, even more risk. I think it's the grape variety that makes Bourgogne so fidgety.

Another good bourgogne house besides Louis Jadot is Bouchard Pere et Fils. Good basic quality. But the vintages do vary, I have not tried very many but they seem to have good stuff.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

For prime beef see if you have any local restaurant supply houses that also sell to the public. In Boston we have Dewars althought prime rib eye or NY Strip run north of $30 a pound. It isn't an every day purchase.

As for the wine I've always been a fan of Chianti with grilled beef but the Côtes du Rhône suggestion would my second choice. If you are going to prepare a sauce to go with the beef then I would pair the sauce to either a California Cabernet or Pinot Noir. I don't feel these wines go as well with plain grilled beef as the former choices.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> American Pinot noir is generally pretty good IMO, however Pinot noir compares very unfavorably in terms of price with other wines.


Agreed. I've noticed that Burgandies and American pinot noirs are very expensive when compared to bordeaux or California Cabs, respectively.

I'll take your suggestions of CdR and CdP to heart. I usually keep cabs and bordeaux in the basement with a sprinkling of Spanish and Australian reds. It'll be nice to fill out the stable with other options.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

herfitup said:


> For prime beef see if you have any local restaurant supply houses that also sell to the public. In Boston we have Dewars althought prime rib eye or NY Strip run north of $30 a pound. It isn't an every day purchase.
> 
> As for the wine I've always been a fan of Chianti with grilled beef but the Côtes du Rhône suggestion would my second choice. If you are going to prepare a sauce to go with the beef then I would pair the sauce to either a California Cabernet or Pinot Noir. I don't feel these wines go as well with plain grilled beef as the former choices.


I like both cab and pinot with streak, but I've not paired it with a CdR. I'll give it a go.

Chianti is interesting, although I think buying a good one is very difficult. The labels are difficult to understand and the style of wine is incredibly varied from vineyard to vineyard. Any suggestions on what to look for?


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

You're on the right track with Chianti. My personal favourite is Fattoria Felsina Rancia Riserva. It's always great, in fact it's only made when they have great fruit. The other Felsina wine Fontolloro is usually it's equal. The vineyards actually touch but the Fontolloro is outside the boundary of CCR. Look for the 08 Rancia for immediate drinking.

Of course Brunello di Montalcino is a great pairing with steak. Barrici, Agostina Pieri, La Rasina, and Pian dell Orino are great choices. Other great CCRs are Castello di AMA, Castello Brolio and Fonteroutolli.

if you want great steaks Bryan Flannery is the guy, google him.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> if you want great steaks Bryan Flannery is the guy, google him.


Thanks for the heads-up. Lots of good info on the site (wine pairings, aging techniques, etc.)

https://www.flannerybeef.com/


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Bryan's bone in steaks are exceptional but so are the lesser cuts like skirt and hanger.

I always wonder when I hear people recommending wines from California with steaks. to me it's just wrong, pairing a steak with high alc. monsters is something I would never do.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

David J. Cooper said:


> I always wonder when I hear people recommending wines from California with steaks. to me it's just wrong, pairing a steak with high alc. monsters is something I would never do.


I've heard in general that big California cabs are difficult to pair with any food. However, I do not mind pairing steak with big cabs. The power of the wine pairs well with a big beefy steak. In this respect, I understand Langham's recommendation.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

Allen Brothers out of Chicago does prime beef. I've purchased a few times, it's definately not an everyday thing due to the price. That being said, it's probably the best beef I've enjoyed.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure about a wine pairing but have you tried Akaushi beef? You can only get it from a few places inclding the web site. Great stuff!

https://www.heartbrandbeef.com/






_The largest purebred group of the Wagyū breed of Akaushi cattle outside Japan is located in Harwood, Texas, owned by HeartBrand Beef. It was raised from a Japanese imported herd of 11 which was guarded by off-duty Texas Rangers to protect from interbreeding for over 12 years until the herd grew to over 5,000 cattle

The meat contains intense marbling throughout and grades three levels above prime. The marbling in Akaushi beef has the highest percentage of monounsaturated fat of any beef in the U.S. As a result the meat has a delectably intense buttery flavor as well as scrumptious juiciness and breathtaking tenderness.
_


----------

